# Torsion project, new construction



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello folks, after a 25 year gap, I've decided to get back into model railroading. I grew up a C&O, Chessie fan, and living in Virginia I've decided to do a CSX, NS thing. Since I don't have a lot of space. I'll be building a smallish switching layout. 29"x 12'4" total size. After several weeks of research I started the benchwork recently. So I thought I'd share. Benchwork consists of 1x3's, 2x2', with OSB for the top surface. Held together with sheetrock screws, 1/4 , 5/16 bolts.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

More photos.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks good so far! Please keep the thread updated. Im years from building mine, but love to watch and see what others do and how they do it.

Question, how much sun do those windows receive?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice start but what gauge will you be working in?

Don


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Bench work is finished. I added 1/2 extruded foam board for the roadbed, frame supports and a lower storage shelf. Oh, and this is in HO scale if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

details..


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks good. Looking forward to more pictures as you complete more!
Do you have a general track plan you can share with us? I'm interested in what you can fit in the space.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

*Update*

I've finished up my track laying for the most part. All track minus the spurs have been glued down. the track plan came from a picture I found on the web. It's been modified a little to suite my needs. The raised main line track bed foam is from WS. It was glued down with Loctite Clear Power Grab. I also added a second storage shelf within the benchwork.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

I have isolated 8 sections of this track plan, and these areas have 16ga. wire soldered to the underside of the rails. Then they pass through the foam under the table. They will eventually be tied into toggles on a switchboard.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe I missed it (hate these darned pain pills) but is this going to be an DC or DCC? Looking good so far!


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

My layout board was looking kinda plain, so I pulled some old building kits down from the attic. I put these together back when I was a teenager, probably around 1987, 88 or so. I may use some of these for my current plan, but I will build some new ones. My Walthers Grain Elevator arrived this week so I put it together. I'll need to dig out and clean, refurbish my airbrush to paint this soon. It's also been fun collecting new vehicles.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry for 2nd post, tried to add these to first.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

If you built those in the 80's, they're still looking good. And they look good on your layout so far.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey there, it's been a while since I last posted, but I've been busy. I've been building and painting the structures I plan the use. I only have two more buildings left to build, one's in the mail, a small office for the grain silos and a back ground structure for the right side edge of the layout. I will eventually weather my structures and build a 12" to 14"backdrop board. Soon I will paint my roadbed and track, start my ballast and landscaping. Thanks for looking, Tim.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

A couple more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Torsion if you want to, it is so much better to look at a photo instead of going back and forth clicking on each link.

To make the pictures show as a picture is real easy.
If you want,

go back to the last 2 posts and click edit, then click go advance, then go up top to the paper clip and click.
Then click insert all, they will all show up as a picture in your post now, instead of a link.

If you only had one picture you do all that and just click what shows. But more then one picture it will say insert all.

Try it?
If you want.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice, Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a lot easier to look at. :thumbsup:

Coming along nice, though the blue foam doesn't look right. 
I know your going to add to it maybe a base color of brown would have been good before you added the other stuff? It is a lot easier to blend in on brown then blue.

The blue building, does it have a back door where the train is too?
If so maybe it would be nice to move the building forward a little so you can park another boxcars out back? Or maybe park a tanker out back. Add a tank and small offloading platform out back too?

Just me thinking out load, I know that you are tight on space.

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like you can't move it forward.

Maybe swap the silos and the blue building then. It looks like the blue building would move forward nicely back there. Though maybe the silos wouldn't fit out front.

Like I said this is just me thinking out load, it is your RR.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good start. lots of action in a small space. Nice planing.
Like the grain silos. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello guys, it's been awhile since my last update. Right now I'm working on my back drop, and I'll try to finish that tomorrow. I still need to finish my ballast and I've started to weather some of my structures. So now here's my latest progress....


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Some more...


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

word..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice layout for a relatively small space. :smilie_daumenpos:
Coming along nicely. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's the finished backdrop...


----------

